# Two lights questions



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

1) What color is everybodies kick-panel courtesy lights? I have an Impulse blue car, and they have a blueish-green cover over these bulbs. Are they color cooridinated? [I do kinda wish you could turn off the overhead light and still let these lights come on.]

2) While I am flippin AMAZED at the tunnel of light when the brights are on, are the regular beams cut-off rather short? They just don't seem to be far enough up the road.

????
---Larry


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

I would highly suggest looking into a HID kit for your GTO. Since you are already equipped with projector housings a HID kit would drastically improve light output. You can get kits that are anywhere from 3000K to 9000K. REmember the higher you go in the kelvin scale the more purple.bluish they become. Stay around 4000K if you want to look street legal and have the best light output. Since HID lights run at far less temperature ratings then a regular headlight you will have no melting issues.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Melting issues???

I have "upgraded" the lights in most of my vehicles over the years, but I think these are putting out enough lumens, its just cut off so sharpy, so low. I mean, the beam seems to abruptly end 10-15 feet in front of the car (okay maybe 20') That just seems so short.

Upgrading the bulbs would result in a more brlilliant beam, but I think the lens/system would just make that 10-15' brighter - I want the low beams to be more like the high beams.

---Larry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My yellow car has white courtesy lights.

I want HIDs. My Bimmer had HIDs and they are _far_ superior to the halogens in every way.

Are there HID kits for GTOs? Who has them?


----------



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

*let there be light.*

Larry, 
Just got my goat 4 days ago. I had the same problem with the heqadlights only illuminating less than a car length. I took it back to the dealer and they re-aimed the lights. It looks more like the high beams did. NOW the high beams light up everything, and the regular beams look great. My kick panel lights are the blue/green color and my gto is black.
-Jason


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Jason - hey welcome to the GTO owners club!

Do you know if the low beams adjust seperately from the hi's? I'm real happy about the way the high beams look, its just the lows that need to come up a bit.

---Larry


----------



## alphamale (Sep 9, 2004)

Groucho said:


> My yellow car has white courtesy lights.
> 
> I want HIDs. My Bimmer had HIDs and they are _far_ superior to the halogens in every way.
> 
> Are there HID kits for GTOs? Who has them?


My friend let me drive is BMW M3 awhile back at night, and every other car we passed on the back two-lane country roads, the guy coming the other way would frantically flash his high beams, thinking we had our beams on. My friend said it constantly happens. I've got to admit that I've been blinded more than once on the twisty back roads near my house by the HID's. It's not too cool when you're on the receiving end. As far as I'm concerned, there's been a problem for years with pick ups and SUVs that have strong headlights right at the level of auto drivers' eyes. Now, the Xenon HIDs are another issue.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Larry, the headlamp housing has the adjusters on it. Both bulbs will move at the same time, but I think you will be OK.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

1. Yellow Car -- green (blue-green) footwell lamps.
2. Get the headlamps and fog lamps aimed. (use a phillips for the headlamps.)

As impressed as you were with high beams, they are even more impressive afterwards.
I think it is so you can spot kangaroo at 90 mph.?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll get 'em adjusted. I hope the Hi beams won't be up in the tree branches when its done tho.

---Larry


----------



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

Larry,
Thanks for the greeting! 
I'm with BSMCALL I loved the high beams before they were adjusted. Now they are like stadium lighting. If you're like me you will not be unhappy. No Kangaroos here..but I can spot a 'possum from a mile a way.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Adjusted - YES!*

Well thanks all for encouraging me to get the lights adjusted. It indeed made a HUGE improvement in the low beams with no noticable change in the high beams.

I'm so glad I asked, I thought the pattern was just the way the fancy projector lenses worked.

---Larry


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

i wana put superwhites in my head and fog lites does any one know what number bulbs they are thanx


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The low beams are #H11/55w, and the high beams are #H9. The fog lamp bulb listing also shows an H11/55w, but it sounded strange to me to have the same # bulb for fog and low beam. But then again, you never know what those crazy guys at GM will do. You may have to pull a fog lamp bulb just to double check. 

Brian


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

i did pull the fog lite bulb and it said h4 on the bulb handel.......but the guy at the speed shop said he didnt think that was it oh well guess ill have 2 pull the whole bulbs out and look at the prongs..........thanx for the help dude


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

No problem. Any time you guys (and gals) have any factory parts related questions, feel free to post it. All of the 04' parts catalog is at my fingertips, and the 05' parts info will be here soon. 

Brian


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Just so you don't have to remember the odd(at least for GM) bulb numbers, the Bulb Numbers are actually cast into the lense on each Headlamp.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

rock421 said:


> No problem. Any time you guys (and gals) have any factory parts related questions, feel free to post it. All of the 04' parts catalog is at my fingertips, and the 05' parts info will be here soon.
> 
> Brian


question, will the monaro guage pod (upper center console) oil press, elec status be available for the 04 gto. :confused


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Note - there is a similar lamp question going in in "Head and Fog lamps"

I posted a site for possible HID kit there.

---Larry


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

No word on the gauge pod yet, but I will keep my eyes open. The reference material I have right here pertains more to the cars replacement parts. I will be sure to watch out for the accessories as they become available.


----------



## BlackGoat (Feb 4, 2005)

I know that this is an older post, however, I just picked up an '04 GTO last night! I too noticed that the low beams are very "low" and was wondering if the dealer charges for adjusting them or if they are easily adjustable by yourself. The dealer I purchased the car from is 200 miles away so I don't plan on taking it back to them for service. Love the car so far and am amazed at the torque available in 6th.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Congrats man!

The dealer will adjust them for free, but others have pointed out that its a very easy adjustment to make yourself.

---Larry


----------



## BlackGoat (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks. I drove up to St. Charles yesterday and drove it home. I couldn't find any 6 speeds down my way but it was worth the drive.


----------



## Tom Rice (Aug 2, 2004)

*Couldn't Be Happier*

The low beams are adjusted via a plastic adjustment screw located directly behind the headlights. 2.5 turns works perfectly as posted by another member a couple of months ago. This is just another setting that needs to be fine tuned like tire pressure, ect.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Just did mine, turns out that they werent even straight off the lot. This was worth doing lust to get both the headlights even.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

i'm not happy that sylvania has not come out with silverstar's for the GTO yet.

i don't like the low beam but high beam is great, so I guess I'll raise the low beams and, like you say, hope they high's aren't in the trees.

i had the silverstar's on the '02 SS camaro and they were great.

don't like having to worry about melting with HID's


----------



## XtecUSA (Mar 27, 2005)

The H11 low beam light is now available in an 80W HyperWhite from XtecUSA. This is a 4300K bulb so is not too blue. The H9 on the high beam that everyone is so impressed with is a HIR technology bulb and produces an incredible 2800 lumens in the right voltage conditions. Xtec also sells an 80W HyperWhite version of this bulb.

We also additionally have HID kits for the H11 which will bump up the output and work remarkeably well with the projectors in the GTO.

I have sent an email to the admins about site sponsorship and hope to be on board this coming week. So since I'm not a sponsor yet, I'll keep this low key. Also, XtecUSA does not participate in web sales. So it will be disappointing to look for us for online purchases.

But the Xtec name is well known. I'll contact anyone who asks for information and will give out company contact info after I can arrange sponsorship with the admins.

In the meantime, if anyone has any lighting questions, I'd be happy to talk in non-sales generalities.

Jim Powell
XtecUSA


----------



## XtecUSA (Mar 27, 2005)

PS: Melting with HIDs is a non-issue. The low beam typically runs at 55W and puts out 1000 lumens or so. The HID runs at 35W and puts out 3X the light. Since the energy put into the system is less and the light output is 3x,you can see that the amount of energy in the system converted to heat is much, much less. More of it goes into light.

If you ever get the opportunity to try this, put your hand near a burning 55W H11 and then near a burning HID H11. You'll see, there are really NO melting issues.

Jim Powell
XtecUSA


----------

